# The woman who was "it" for you growing up!



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Well, I thought Raquel Welch in "One Million Years BC" ( wearing the animal skin-above







) was just about the hottest thing that ever walked. She had it all working for her. She would probably be mine. (Watch, tomorrow I'll see some Goddess strolling down the street and change my mind!) HEY, I'm entitled!







Flatband


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Hehe. I thought Kathy Ireland was HOTTTTT when I was a teenager. Rather liked Tiffany Amber Thissen too.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Being the decadent hedonist that I am, I kinda had a thing for Shannen Doherty, but only when she kept her mouth closed and I couldn't see those teeth


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Sophia Loren, I dreamed a thousand dreams.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

OH DEAR GOD, How could I forget Sophia!-Sorry Bill. Another Goddess! Flatband


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

"Pretty Woman" era Julia Roberts:








My wife says I have a thing for chicks with big mouths as I'm also partial to Hillary Swank and Amanda Peet


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Did I mention I'm significantly younger than you guys


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

My first real girl friend when I was 15 and 16 was Herlinda Pena and she was "IT" then and I still think she is "ALL THAT" and more. She is married to a great guy and I even got to talk to her on the phone a few months ago. Sorry, no picture because I don't want you guys slobbering all over her.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

****, Smitty that must hurt! BTW,great hearing from you Bud! Flatband


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

The one that had it all for me way back then had to be Stevie. I don't know which was stronger, the voice or the body. I think it was the whole package. Goddess on earth looks and that heartbreaking voice singing about how she needed somebody to take care of her. I'm not sure I would have made it through puberty without her.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Major league vocals Skeen! Wonderful lady and boy could she ROCK!!!!Flatband


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

I can't believe no one has posted Farrah yet!!!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

AHHHHH! The 80's Pinup Queen!


----------

